# 1999 Tahoe



## Guest (Sep 20, 2004)

Trying to find a plow for my brothers 1999 Chevy Tahoe. I'm unsure what size he is looking for but he says he has the larger alternator and engine offered. His tahoe is a 4 door and he said its equivelent to a 2500. I thought it was built on the 1500 frame. Either way does anyone know what type/size if any will fit this vehicle.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

its built on 1500 frame ie half ton it will take a 7.5 blade what ever model you choose


----------



## cjc810 (Sep 5, 2003)

Check your PM's


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We had trouble putting one on a 2000 Tahoe, even though it's on a 1500 frame. It involved some problems with the front bumper that are different from the 1500 series and involved more $ than I was interested in spending.


----------

